# Simi Exp LT/LD running 9 million$ in Lights (i could use advice)



## xxeximusxx (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Guys Nice to Meet you!

so im a simi exp light tech who was just given a super exp job. Running the Ultra club HUSH's Lights. Ive been behind a booth for about 3 years and know a bit of knowlage, but this job is much much more advanced. For starters everything is Martin and the board im using is the MAXXYZ (not the tiny one either) The club has 9,000,000,000$ in lights and im expected the fix, maintain, program and run them all! Programing and running isnt that big of a deal but Fixing Martin 2000's! i dont really know where to start! I mean i can change a bulb or replace a fan but i dont really know how to fix memory or do the DXM functions. Anywho just introducing myself as i plan on getting LOTS of help here.
I hope i get to know you guys real good soon-

-L

oh yeah heres a list of what im running.


12 x MAC 2000 Profile
12 x MAC 600 NT
6 x MAC 500
12 x RoboScan Pro 918
32 x MX-10 Extreme
38 x MAC 250 Krypton
16 x Wizard (4 multibracket)
36 x Atomic 3000 Strobe
17 x MAC 300
16 x CX-4
12 x RS 485 Optosplitter
6 x Exterior 200
42 x Alien 05
7 x Alien 05 Driver Box
6 x Alien 02
2 x Alien 02 Pendant
20 x FiberSource CMY 150
2 x MiniMAC Maestro
24 x RoboColor Pro 400
1 x Maxxyz
1 x LightJockey Club version (PCI 2048 channels)
3 x Jem Club Smoke (6 heads total)
2 x Jem ZR 24/7
4 x Jem ZR 12 DMX
6 x Jem AF-1 fan
16 x Mach Ballister
8 x Mach MS1262
8 x Mach MS15X2
4 x Mach High-Frequency Arrays
4 x Mach M15T
8 x Mach M82i
4x Mach M-FLEX 15 XP
2 x Mach M12T
1 x Mach M181T
6 x Mach M20.06
6 x Powersoft Digam 7000
1 x Powersoft Digam 5000
1 x Powersoft Q4002
2 x Powersoft Q3002
3 x Powersoft Q4004
5 x Powersoft Q3204
35 x 42” Plasma Screen monitors
26 x 6” LCD Monitors
8 x Eiki LC-X1100 LCD Projectors, with Custom Wide-Angle Lens
1 x Eiki LC-XTC LCD Projector, with Custom Wide Angle Lens
DJ, LJ & VJ Desk Enclosures; Custom Made Systems
Power distribution: Motion Laboratories
4 x 2 ton CM Loadstar Chain Motors
17 x 1 ton CM Loadstar Chain Motors
Truss motor control: Skjonberg Motors Control
Trussing: Tomcat & Total Structures
ALSI stranded fiber: FL-19, FL-37 and FL-61
54 x ALSI NL-6 Stainless Steel end elements (32 Lobby, 22 Bathroom Doors)
24 x ALSI NL-5F Stainless Steel end elements (Bathroom Stalls)
12 x ALSI NL-5S Stainless Steel end elements (Bathroom Sink Basins)
8 x ALSI Lyte Trak 88in High Intensity
 60 meters 3M HL12 solid core sidelight fiber
150 x iColor Cove LT 6” LED’s
sounds like fun no?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2010)

That is quite impressive! I would suggest maybe talking to a local rental shop that you have possibly done some business with before or if not talk around and see who people like the best and who you would get along with but anywho. Talk to them about possibly you working alittle in the shop for them in exchange for them showing you how to do some maintenance or other thing you need to brush up on. Also with that much gear you are bound to be having alot of contact with them whether it be renting gear when you have something crucial go down or just buying expendable from them. And who knows maybe they would sub-rent something form you.


----------



## xxeximusxx (Feb 25, 2010)

theres about 6 martin 2000s that are broken and a few 250s too...and one of my 550s just stop responding...i think its the memory.

unfortunately i don't really know any shops in houston.
for the most part ive been using the Martin Manuals to fix stuff but im pretty sure sooner or later somethings going to break that i dont know how to fix and i want to be ready for it. (also im scared to death of rigging something wrong and killing someone or forgetting to change a bulb and blowing up a light ect)
my previous LJ jobs used at most a few Trackspots and Can lights with scorpion or Strobe here and there. Im pretty nervous.


----------

